# Impeller Shaft



## benlin (Jan 23, 2015)

What would cause the impeller shaft to move backand forth ? so much so that the impeller blades scrape the back of the auger housing and the auger pulley hits the engine frame ? Roll pins are all intact, Worm gear is good.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you got a bad impeller bearing there partner. ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA..


----------



## benlin (Jan 23, 2015)

thanks powershift93, 
the manual has list 3 bearing type parts around the impeller shaft , 

2 are listed as bearing flanges and 1 is a bearing flat roller . should i just replace all 3 ?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the shaft is moving back and forth it is the bushings in the front gearbox.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

benlin said:


> thanks powershift93,
> the manual has list 3 bearing type parts around the impeller shaft ,
> 
> 2 are listed as bearing flanges and 1 is a bearing flat roller . should i just replace all 3 ?


 best bet just replace them all. that way you won't have to worry about it for awhile.


----------



## benlin (Jan 23, 2015)

thanks powershift93, sorry about the PM, newbies !!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

benlin said:


> thanks powershift93, sorry about the PM, newbies !!


That is what we are here for.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just hoping that your auger has not rusted to the shaft and caused the front gearbox gears to fail. I think that's worse case scenerio but if you remove your shear pins and the auger does not spin on the shaft then it's possible. Best of luck, hope it's the cheaper bearings repair.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 

The best thing to do is to tell us the exact machine you have. Without model and serial numbers it's just a guessing game.

With those numbers we can usually look it up and "see" an exploded diagram for the machine and give a more accurate answer.
You can also add that info to your signature.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to agree, make and model makes a difference.

In all likelihood it's the impeller side bushing in the gearbox. Here's a picture of one that's worn out along with a replacement on one I rebuilt:


You will have to tear it down completely including getting the rakes off the auger shaft to take it all apart.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just a question on the auger beaning. Craftsman 536.885020 with a bad auger bearing. Can you press the bearing out and replace it? It's a keyed 375Q bearing and retainer. There pricey for the complete unit. May help this person save some bucks to.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's a diagram list. 

CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 32" TRAC-PLUS SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536885020 | SearsPartsDirect

It might help if we knew the specific bearing that you are referring to. 

If you are referring to the main impeller bearing, you may be able to press out the old, and insert a new one into the cage. I will warn you, Craftsman loves to use proprietary parts. There is always a chance that you could get lucky, and find an over the self fix. You will definitely need a way to measure internal and external diameters precisely.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

It is the impeller bearing and I can measure the specs on the bearing. There is a spacer inside to so that may end up being the problem to repairing it. When I find out I'll post.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

After you find the specs, you may check out places like fastenal.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Tom5407 said:


> Just a question on the auger beaning. Craftsman 536.885020 with a bad auger bearing. Can you press the bearing out and replace it? It's a keyed 375Q bearing and retainer. There pricey for the complete unit. May help this person save some bucks to.


If it looks something like this then yes:


the ones I've rebuilt needed a 1/2" thick bearing and on this one I couldn't find that so I used a 7/16" thick one. Doesn't hurt as long as you have a good thrust bushing in the augercase. Just press out the old one and press in the new. IIRC the bearing was a couple of $$ vs getting through Sears for something like $30-$40 including the mount.


----------



## PZL523 (Dec 7, 2014)

When I was pulling off my bearing it came apart. I had to use a pickle fork and a lot of persuasion so I damaged it. Good thing to replace on your machine. Get a new square key at the hardware store if you can too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

PZL523 said:


> When I was pulling off my bearing it came apart. I had to use a pickle fork and a lot of persuasion so I damaged it. Good thing to replace on your machine. Get a new square key at the hardware store if you can too.


I always take an angle grinder with a wire brush on it and go at the shaft prior to trying to pull the bearing off the shaft. That and a little Kroil helps alot.


----------



## Tom5407 (Jan 19, 2015)

That last pic is the one I have and I can press it out at work, I'll give it a try. Anyway I unintentionally high jacked this persons thread so I apologize for that and at least hope this info helps him.


----------



## benlin (Jan 23, 2015)

*update to impeller moving back and forth*

OK so I replaced the the 3 bearings on the impeller shaft , along with a new shaft and impeller blades ( had to replace it because the old one just would not free itself from the impeller blades. 

Still have the same problem . when looking at it from the front , when the auger engages it almost looks like its not spinning in a circle , more like an oval. 

Could it be the output shaft is bent or the 2 output shaft bearings are worn too ?

The snow thrower is a 29" 2-stage Craftsman 9HP, model 536.887990


----------

